# Moving Progress



## debodun (Aug 14, 2021)

What a week can do. Before and after photos of the areas on which I've been working. Remember - this is with NO physical help from anyone else - aside from the loan of packing boxes and bins.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 14, 2021)

You did a lot of hard work, deb.  I don't have the energy, glad you do.  Good for you!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 14, 2021)

yea, you  -  very good going

sending cyber encouragement that the momentum continues...


----------



## Jules (Aug 14, 2021)

You’ve been working hard and making progress.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 14, 2021)

I am really proud of you Deb, I hope you got rid of most of the stuff in the "before" photos.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2021)

Good job!!!


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I am really proud of you Deb, I hope you got rid of most of the stuff in the "before" photos.


I didn't get rid of it - it's at the new house.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2021)

All the times I've been to my new house, I've only been approached twice - by an old man that couldn't hear what I was saying and what I assume is a neighbor's gray cat.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> I didn't get rid of it - it's at the new house.


Why? Those "after" photos you show should be what your new place looks like.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> I didn't get rid of it - it's at the new house.


    Oh lorddddddddddddddddd....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 14, 2021)

*Deb, You got this!*

It doesn’t look like you will have much to sell or dispose of by the time you finish moving.


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 14, 2021)

Moving is so much work.  You are doing great!


----------



## Knight (Aug 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> I didn't get rid of it - it's at the new house.


Not unexpected!  Maybe buying carts with shelves & wheels & putting the valuables your parents left you, that you couldn't possibly give away would make it easier for you to wheel out & sell.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

Well , we're having a laugh here about things, but Deb I think you're doing super well.. absolute Kudos to you for not only managing all the shifting of that stuff,  but all the stress side of it too... If only any of us lived near you I think you would certainly have a lot of helping hands...


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2021)

No wonder you're losing weight, Deb .. that's a lot of work that you've done


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

Wow, you have a busy bee.
Well done!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2021)

I just realized something quite strange.  I think we'd all be bored silly if we didn't have @debodun to follow in regards to her old residence and now... her NEW home. 

We all have a way of achieving 'change' and Deb has her own.  It finally clicked; she's not ever going to change her ways. 

Hope the rest of the move goes smoothly, Deb.


----------



## Remy (Aug 14, 2021)

@debodun It is a lot of work. I would after you are at the new place, consider a garage sale or two or three there. You might get different people.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 14, 2021)

@debodun, its your life, your things, your home. You only have to please yourself. Don't let others comments regarding what they think you should keep, move, sale, or give away bother you.  If your happy that's all the matters. Your new home is beautiful, I know you must be very happy and excited to get moved into it. I am happy for you.


----------



## Knight (Aug 15, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I just realized something quite strange.  I think we'd all be bored silly if we didn't have @debodun to follow in regards to her old residence and now... her NEW home.
> 
> We all have a way of achieving 'change' and Deb has her own.  It finally clicked; she's not ever going to change her ways.
> 
> Hope the rest of the move goes smoothly, Deb.


Really entertaining, not only dialog but pictures to.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I just realized something quite strange.  I think we'd all be bored silly if we didn't have @debodun to follow in regards to her old residence and now... her NEW home.
> 
> We all have a way of achieving 'change' and Deb has her own.  It finally clicked; she's not ever going to change her ways.
> 
> Hope the rest of the move goes smoothly, Deb.





Knight said:


> Really entertaining, not only dialog but pictures to.



We're all along for the ride  ....


----------



## bowmore (Aug 15, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> @debodun, its your life, your things, your home. You only have to please yourself. Don't let others comments regarding what they think you should keep, move, sale, or give away bother you.  If your happy that's all the matters. Your new home is beautiful, I know you must be very happy and excited to get moved into it. I am happy for you.


Becky, Thank you for that comment. The new home also affords a clean break from her parent's house and a new start.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 15, 2021)

You are working hard, Deb. Still wish you had some help.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 15, 2021)

*With Deb's move, I am reliving all I went through last fall, when I was planning my move.  There is a lot involved,  I was overwhelmed at times, and my house was much smaller.
I am impressed that you are going for the challenge @debodun .  Once it is finished, you will have quite the sense of satisfaction.  I am happy for you, and wish you luck.
One thing, I know it can me difficult to decide what possessions to let go of....I had that challenge too, Especially since I was moving from a house to an apartment, had to let go of a lot.  But you can do it. I know it

One more thing, last year when I moved I was given a lot of encouragement and support from people here, while I rattled on and on about it. I think we all owe Deb the same support.*


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 15, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *With Deb's move, I am reliving all I went through last fall, when I was planning my move.  There is a lot involved,  I was overwhelmed at times, and my house was much smaller.
> I am impressed that you are going for the challenge @debodun .  Once it is finished, you will have quite the sense of satisfaction.  I am happy for you, and wish you luck.
> One thing, I know it can me difficult to decide what possessions to let go of....I had that challenge too, Especially since I was moving from a house to an apartment, had to let go of a lot.  But you can do it. I know it
> 
> One more thing, last year when I moved I was given a lot of encouragement and support from people here, while I rattled on and on about it. I think we all owe Deb the same support.*


"*I think we all owe Deb the same support."

Yes and support doesn't come from negative comments regarding the things she wishes to keep.

She has taken a big step out of her comfort zone, that takes guts. I'm so happy for her as we all should be. *


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2021)

Right now I'm puzzling over how to position my bed, dresser and TV in the new house. I always watch TV in bed. The rooms are half the size and have baseboard heating panels along the floor on two sides of the room. Luck I have a twin bed.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 15, 2021)

debodun said:


> Right now I'm puzzling over how to position my bed, dresser and TV in the new house. I alwats watch TV in bed. The rooms are half the size and have baseboard heating panels along the floor on two sides of the room. Luck I have a twin bed.


Something I did before I moved to my house, and later here in my apartment.  I basically stood in the room and figured it out in my head.  even drawing a rough outline of the room, not to scale of course, showing windows and doors.  Just to get a feeling.
Sounds petty, but when you are planning placement of things, see where electrical outlets are. You do not want to block one with your bed, a dresser or big furniture.
Thing is, placement is not set in stone. You can always move things around.


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2021)

I cleaned out this Bassett dresser today and found a phone book from 1995 in it!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 15, 2021)

debodun said:


> I cleaned out this Bassett dresser today and found a phone book from 1995 in it!
> 
> View attachment 178787


What’s a phone book?


----------



## Remy (Aug 16, 2021)

It can be hard to get rid of things @Marie5656 I have things in boxes here.


----------



## Remy (Aug 16, 2021)

Real phone books could become collectable like the old Sears catalogs. 

Don't take it to the outhouse just yet deb!


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2021)

Now that I'm pretty much cleaned out the upstairs, I have to think about the attic, downstairs and garage. It's much too hot in the attic to do much up there when the weather is so warm. The downstairs will be mostly my mom's glassware and the things in the kitchen. After that I'll have to get a mover to do the large furniture (bookcases, dressers, bed, hutches, etc.)


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 30, 2021)

Perhaps a cot would make other pieces of furniture fit.   Just an idea.


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Perhaps a cot would make other pieces of furniture fit.   Just an idea.


I don't understand your comment, Pam.


----------



## John cycling (Aug 30, 2021)

debodun said:


> Now that I'm pretty much cleaned out the upstairs, I have to think about the attic, downstairs and garage. It's much too hot in the attic to do much up there when the weather is so warm. The downstairs will be mostly my mom's glassware and the things in the kitchen. After that I'll have to get a mover to do the large furniture (bookcases, dressers, bed, hutches, etc.)



That's a huge amount of moving for only one person.   
Do you use all of those things on a daily or even a weekly basis?


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 30, 2021)

debodun said:


> I don't understand your comment, Pam.


 I don't either, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2021)

John cycling said:


> That's a huge amount of moving for only one person.
> Do you use all of those things on a daily or even a weekly basis?


I like to look at them. Somehow it's comforting for me to look at knickknacks.


----------



## Linda (Aug 30, 2021)

Pam we use a cot when camping , but using one as a bed every night probably wouldn't be very comfortable.  Especially on old bones.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 30, 2021)

Linda said:


> Pam we use a cot when camping , but using one as a bed every night probably wouldn't be very comfortable.  Especially on old bones.


I was teasing Deb.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 30, 2021)

Pepper said:


> You did a lot of hard work, deb.  I don't have the energy, glad you do.  Good for you!


Yup, just looking at the pictures made me tired.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 30, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Why? Those "after" photos you show should be what your new place looks like.


She needs to sell that stuff and no time for a yard sale


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I just realized something quite strange.  I think we'd all be bored silly if we didn't have @debodun to follow in regards to her old residence and now... her NEW home.
> 
> We all have a way of achieving 'change' and Deb has her own.  It finally clicked; she's not ever going to change her ways.
> 
> Hope the rest of the move goes smoothly, Deb.


Actually I really enjoy reading Debs post, but I wish she would just limit it to one thread, not several.  Sometimes it takes me days to notice she has opened a new thread and I miss out.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 30, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> Something I did before I moved to my house, and later here in my apartment.  I basically stood in the room and figured it out in my head.  even drawing a rough outline of the room, not to scale of course, showing windows and doors.  Just to get a feeling.
> Sounds petty, but when you are planning placement of things, see where electrical outlets are. You do not want to block one with your bed, a dresser or big furniture.
> Thing is, placement is not set in stone. You can always move things around.


Yup -my husband loves moving furniture around .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I was teasing Deb.


I ”got it” @PamfromTx and thought it was very funny, very.

For those that didn’t, the whole point was Deb has a twin bed (most adults have at least a full).  Because Deb has a twin bed, she can fit more stuff in the smaller room.  Since a cot is smaller than a twin bed, she could fit even more stuff into the smaller room if she switched to a cot.

It is all hysterically funny, and a gentle friendly tease.

What I want to know @debodun is the twin bed from your childhood?  Cause that would just be the cream in the coffee.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 30, 2021)

Deb, I saw your photo of your kitchen. Toss out 90 % as you do not need it, and give away or toss that glassware, or are you holding it for one of your yard sales?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 30, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Deb, I saw your photo of your kitchen. Toss out 90 % as you do not need it, and give away or toss that glassware, or are you holding it for one of your yard sales?


*Yard sales.  A dollar is a dollar is a dollar.*

Whereas I just keep throwing stuff into the apartment dumpster.  Use it or toss it is my motto


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 31, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I ”got it” @PamfromTx and thought it was very funny, very.
> 
> For those that didn’t, the whole point was Deb has a twin bed (most adults have at least a full).  Because Deb has a twin bed, she can fit more stuff in the smaller room.  Since a cot is smaller than a twin bed, she could fit even more stuff into the smaller room if she switched to a cot.
> 
> ...


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2021)

Photos of some of the things I moved to the new house (by myself). I even got some pictures hung.


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Aug 31, 2021)

Impressive.  

Just thought of this.  If you have a liquor store nearby, ask for their empty boxes.  They have cardboard dividers and really help hold your items securely.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 31, 2021)

I’m glad to see the gang from Utica Club made the move!

Deb,

  Do you have a target date to switch houses?


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Do you have a target date to switch houses?


Nothing set in stone. I really need to get my bookcases/knickknack shelves up there so I can start unburdening the floors of boxes. When I get around to moving my bed and computer, I'll consider myself moved. I'm not sure how to go about transferring cable service to the new house. I don't want to set it up before I need it. There is an electronic device in the basement with a blue blinking light on it. That may be realted to the cable the previous owner had. I don't have anything like that on my current system. My TV plugs directly into the cable line after passing through a DTA box. My phone and computer have separate modems.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 31, 2021)

debodun said:


> Nothing set in stone. I really need to get my bookcases/knickknack shelves up there so I can start unburdening the floors of boxes. When I get around to moving my bed and computer, I'll consider myself moved. I'm not sure how to go about transferring cable service to the new house. I don't want to set it up before I need it. There is an electronic device in the basement with a blue blinking light on it. That may be realted to the cable the previous owner had. I don't have anything like that on my current system. My TV plugs directly into the cable line after passing through a DTA box. My phone and computer have separate modems.


I would just call the cable company and give them the date to make the switch.

I’m sure it will be no problem for them to sort it out.


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2021)

Jules said:


> Impressive.
> 
> If you have a liquor store nearby, ask for their empty boxes.


Sometimes I feel I need something from the liquor store and it ain't boxes.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 31, 2021)

debodun said:


> Sometimes I feel I need something from the liquor store and it ain't boxes.


You will well deserve it after this move!


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2021)

Rent a roll-off or hire a clean-out service?

I did contact my trash company and got their prices for roll-offs. Problem is - there is so much they won't accept, and right now, I'm not sure what I'll have or how much and I don't know if their prices are reasonable.

This is a clean-out company that it fairly close to me that has good ratings. Again, don't know how much they charge and I wouldn't want them to come and give an estimate when everything is still undecided.

https://igetjunk.com/


Here are the trash company's roll-off prices:


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 31, 2021)

At the apartment stuff not acceptable to put on the dumpster is put off to the side and they have another company come pick all that stuff up.  Unless it’s useable, if it’s useable other residents take that stuff.  All the large black plastic tubs we put out were taken.

And I saw a family closely examine what looked like a nice sofa and take it.  Sometimes people just don’t want to move something.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 31, 2021)

I think @debodun is doing a wonderful job. I would have trouble letting things go as well. Actually I wouldn't even get that far. I wouldn't know where to start with such a major undertaking as moving.
I have enough trouble trying to decide if I want tea or coffee with my breakfast. lol
I admire people like @debodun and @Marie5656 they are an inspiration.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 31, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I think @debodun is doing a wonderful job. I would have trouble letting things go as well. Actually I wouldn't even get that far. I wouldn't know where to start with such a major undertaking as moving.
> I have enough trouble trying to decide if I want tea or coffee with my breakfast. lol
> I admire people like @debodun and @Marie5656 they are an inspiration.



*Oh gee thanks.   Not sure I am worthy of the compliment. I just like to stay positive and push forward.*


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 31, 2021)

*@debodun  When I hired Two Guys and a Truck, I liked the fact that while loading their truck, they also threw stuff into the roll off for me.   They had just asked I put roll off stuff together, best I could, or mark clearly stuff that was being dumped.   
I had a smaller house than you, and the person who helped me clean and pack, before move day, helped me empty one room in the house, and we put all the dumpster stuff in that room.  And I just put a sign on the door that said ALL TO DUMPSTER*


----------



## bowmore (Aug 31, 2021)

We combined the contents of two 1800 sq ft homes into our present 1400 sq ft home. We had nothing like the pile that deb does. I had one 6ft high curio cabinet and my wife had 3 hutches, and that was that.


----------



## Leann (Aug 31, 2021)

I don't post often but I do try to read many of the threads. Deb, I honestly applaud you. Packing, moving, unpacking, and everything in between that goes with changing from one residence to another is such a massive job. And here you are doing it on your own. I did something similar about seven years ago but probably with less stuff. But honestly, I couldn't see myself doing the same now. 

I hope your new home envelops you with warmth, peace, safety, happiness and, most of all, wonderful memories.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 31, 2021)

I agree with @Ruth n Jersey 
@debodun .....will also acknowledge your great effort and triumph.....you've come a long distance in a short time.
@Marie5656 .....being the inspiration that you are goes a long ways.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 31, 2021)

*@debodun  a bit OT. I know you are also here in NY, where we no longer have the mask mandates, but your movers may still have them.   I told mine that while they were at my house working, the did not have to wear the masks and I would simply stay outside, or in other rooms of the house.   
Here at my apartment building, though they were required to mask up.  But all of that will depend on your personal comfort level.
When the moving company called me a few days later to check up on how the guys did, I did tell the lady I had allowed them to not mask in my house.  She said that was fine*


----------



## win231 (Aug 31, 2021)

When are you going to call Dolly Parton & tell her to come & pick up her boots she forgot during her visit?


----------



## terry123 (Sep 1, 2021)

Another place to get great boxes are pharmacies.  Their drugs are packed in very sturdy boxes.  Whenever I have moved my daughter has saved them for me.  They just throw them away and would love people to take them.  Between her and the liquor store I keep a few on hand to pack away items I want to store.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> Rent a roll-off or hire a clean-out service?
> 
> I did contact my trash company and got their prices for roll-offs. Problem is - there is so much they won't accept, and right now, I'm not sure what I'll have or how much and I don't know if their prices are reasonable.
> 
> ...


I would try some sort of free for all weekend first.

If you have a few leftovers you might be able to add a few items to your weekly trash collection over the next few months.  Most of the things will  probably be picked up by scavengers before the trash man arrives.


----------



## debodun (Sep 1, 2021)

Leann said:


> unpacking


I wish. Not much unpacked. Can't progress too much until I can get my bookcases and curio shelves moved. Today it was mostly a winter coat move and what was on the floor of the upstairs walk-through closet. I can't get over how small the bathrooms are in the new house - probably about 20 sq ft. When one realtor looked at my old house, she exlaimed" WOW! Your bathroom is HUGE!" It's a L-shaled room, probably 100 sq ft.


----------



## Jules (Sep 1, 2021)

That’s 80 sq ft less that you have to clean.  I always shake my head at a monstrous bathroom on the home selling shows - so much to be cleaned.


----------



## debodun (Sep 17, 2021)

My energy is rapidly flagging. When I first started moving, I was taking two carloads a day to my new house. After about 10 days, it was one carload. This morning I started out with exuberant intent, but after sorting through things the back porch, I was too exhausted to load the car and drive up there. I filled my trash bin to overflowing. though.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> My energy is rapidly flagging. When I first started moving, I was taking two carloads a day to my new house. After about 10 days, it was one carload. This morning I started out with exuberant intent, but after sorting through things the back porch, I was too exhausted to load the car and drive up there. I filled my trash bin to overflowing. though.


Deb,

Maybe it’s time to call the movers.


----------



## John cycling (Sep 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> I filled my trash bin to overflowing. though.



Major accomplishment!   Good for you.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> My energy is rapidly flagging. When I first started moving, I was taking two carloads a day to my new house. After about 10 days, it was one carload. This morning I started out with exuberant intent, but after sorting through things the back porch, I was too exhausted to load the car and drive up there. I filled my trash bin to overflowing. though.


good work, but  I agree with Aunt Bea... time to call the movers, don't make yourself ill with this...


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 17, 2021)

terry123 said:


> Another place to get great boxes are pharmacies.  Their drugs are packed in very sturdy boxes.  Whenever I have moved my daughter has saved them for me.  They just throw them away and would love people to take them.  Between her and the liquor store I keep a few on hand to pack away items I want to store.


When we moved here in 1998, I got tons of boxes from liquor stores as per suggestion from a friend.  They are quite sturdy.  Great for glassware.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 17, 2021)

My oh my, Aunt Bea, you certainly have many Tchotchkes.


----------



## Knight (Sep 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> My energy is rapidly flagging. When I first started moving, I was taking two carloads a day to my new house. After about 10 days, it was one carload. This morning I started out with exuberant intent, but after sorting through things the back porch, I was too exhausted to load the car and drive up there. I filled my trash bin to overflowing. though.


What a difference in moving. 

We put family pics, clothing, my tools, tableware, dishes, new Kitchen Aid stand mixer, bathroom towels, sheets & blankets in our van & moved. Our sons picked out what they wanted. The last items to complete emptying our 3600 sq. foot 5 bedroom home went to charity. 

We paid cash for our 3 bedroom rancher. After 4 days of driving across country we got to our home & parked the van in the garage. For 3 nights we stayed at a hotel. During the days we went shopping for whatever was needed for our new home. Between shopping & being at our new home to receive & set up it took about 3 days to make the transition complete.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2021)

Remy said:


> *Real phone books could become collectable like the old Sears catalogs.*
> 
> Don't take it to the outhouse just yet deb!


Maybe so, but not in our lifetime or our children's or probably even our grandchildren's.  They'll eventually be a curiosity, sure, but not for another hundred years or so. 

Pitch the phone book, Deb. Please.


----------

